# MOS - worth it?



## NumberMuncher (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi,
I am curious whether the MS MOS certification is worth exploring.

I am an accountant that does a lot of work with Excel and is in particular branching into PowerBI etc. I have not had any formal training per se and was wondering if it would be worth pursuing training in either the MOS and other certifications or not.

Anybody out there that has an opinion?

Thank you.


----------



## RoryA (Jul 9, 2018)

In my opinion, no. I've never seen a job spec that mentioned it, and have never come across a recruiter who had any idea what it was. On the other hand, it might differentiate you from other candidates who just put "advanced excel user" on their CVs (i.e. everyone!)...


----------

